# Which Gun Brand I should go for



## Henny_M (Dec 12, 2020)

I want to purchase a gun for hunting. Some of my friends insisted me to buy a gun and go hunting and that's fun. So, they suggested some good gun brands such as colt and Remington Outdoor. I have also done some research on the internet and studied blogs on some best gun brands. However, I seek your all suggestions to make the best decision in selecting one of the good brand guns with the model for hunting. All your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for any inputs. Cheers


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Henny_M said:


> I want to purchase a gun for hunting. Some of my friends insisted me to buy a gun and go hunting and that's fun. So, they suggested some good gun brands such as colt and Remington Outdoor. I have also done some research on the internet and studied blogs on some best gun brands. However, I seek your all suggestions to make the best decision in selecting one of the good brand guns with the model for hunting. All your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for any inputs. Cheers


Personally Id buy a Daisy or a Crossman and don't ever hunt with Dick Cheney.









Honnistaibe: The Cheney Shooting Accident


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Henny_M said:


> I want to purchase a gun for hunting. Some of my friends insisted me to buy a gun and go hunting and that's fun. So, they suggested some good gun brands such as colt and Remington Outdoor. I have also done some research on the internet and studied blogs on some best gun brands. However, I seek your all suggestions to make the best decision in selecting one of the good brand guns with the model for hunting. All your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for any inputs. Cheers


Have you ever hunted before? What will you be hunting? Have you ever shot a gun?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It depends on what you want to hunt.
Deer?
If so, you can not go wrong with a Savage bolt action rifle. They are affordable, and very accurate. And were one of the first to offer left handed versions as regular items, not specialty items. 
https://www.savagearms.com

In my area, SE Georgia, NE Florida the most popular calibers for deer are .308, 30-06, .243, and .270.
Of course, many guys and gals swear by the tried and true 30-30 lever action rifle. The woods are thick and most deer are taken at ranges less than 100 yards, so a 30-30 workes just fine.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The real question should be what caliber not brand should I buy for what type of game I plan to hunt.

Why do I feel like this is a troll post? :vs_coffee:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> The real question should be what caliber not brand should I buy for what type of game I plan to hunt.
> 
> Why do I feel like this is a troll post? :vs_coffee:


Not everyone was raised around guns, I'm giving the benefit of the doubt here until I'm shown to be wrong.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

My money's on it's someone who's never been around guns before and is doing the best they can to ramp up for what they know is coming.
Maybe just tell him what brands to stay away from, and wish him good luck.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

So, where are you from?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> My money's on it's someone who's never been around guns before and is doing the best they can to ramp up for what they know is coming.
> Maybe just tell him what brands to stay away from, and wish him good luck.


You would think his buddies would be steering him on the correct path instead of strangers.... think about it.

And Colt for hunting???? What an AR or pistol hunting Python?
Nah doesn't add up.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> You would think his buddies would be steering him on the correct path instead of strangers.... think about it.
> 
> And Colt for hunting???? What an AR or pistol hunting Python?
> Nah doesn't add up.


It sounded like google translator to me, that's why I asked.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Henny_M said:


> I want to purchase a gun for hunting. Some of my friends insisted me to buy a gun and go hunting and that's fun. So, they suggested some good gun brands such as colt and Remington Outdoor. I have also done some research on the internet and studied blogs on some best gun brands. However, I seek your all suggestions to make the best decision in selecting one of the good brand guns with the model for hunting. All your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for any inputs. Cheers


A few questions;

Where do you plan on hunting? What is the Terrain of the land? What animals do you plan on hunting? What is your skill level of shooting/firearms?

Let us know.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Henny_M said:


> I want to purchase a gun for hunting. Some of my friends insisted me to buy a gun and go hunting and that's fun. So, they suggested some good gun brands such as colt and Remington Outdoor. I have also done some research on the internet and studied blogs on some best gun brands. However, I seek your all suggestions to make the best decision in selecting one of the good brand guns with the model for hunting. All your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for any inputs. Cheers


There are many good brands. Henry, Winchester, Remington, Savage, Marlin, Weatherby, and more (prices can vastly vary). Best to go directly to a gun store and get a feel for several and take the one that fits you best. The professionals behind the counter can give you a lot of good advice.

It would be important to know what sort of game you'll be hunting so you can choose the proper caliber. Then there are questions like: are you looking for a lever action? A bolt action? A semi-automatic of some sort?

Anyway, good luck finding the right rifle for you.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> You would think his buddies would be steering him on the correct path instead of strangers.... think about it.
> 
> And Colt for hunting???? What an AR or pistol hunting Python?
> Nah doesn't add up.


I did think about it and of course it doesn't add up. The bogus hunting buddies story would make his questions more acceptable in here than the real reason he's asking... i.e. that he's scared of what's coming. 
Or, he's in here gathering intell.:glasses:
Or, he could be just a troll, sure.
Hard to know what's real these days. :vs_cool:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> It sounded like google translator to me, that's why I asked.


We do have members from around the world.
You could very well be correct.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I'll play nice for a second or 2.

Being brand spankin new to the art of harvesting meat with a firearm you need a shotgun with combo barrel. 1 field barrel and 1 rifled deer slayer barrel. Example- Remington 870 combo. You can hunt most all game animals with that. Take a hunter safety course and find a mentor so you don't shoot yourself or anyone else.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> I did think about it and of course it doesn't add up. The bogus hunting buddies story would make his questions more acceptable in here than the real reason he's asking... i.e. that he's scared of what's coming.
> Or, he's in here gathering intell.:glasses:
> Or, he could be just a troll, sure.
> Hard to know what's real these days. :vs_cool:


I like to give folks the benefit of the doubt. We never know when a true newcomer is seeking advice form folks that have been around. Even if that's not the case ... it makes me feel good that I made an effort to help someone out. In other words ... my ignorance is my bliss.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Ok I'll play nice for a second or 2.
> 
> Being brand spankin new to the art of harvesting meat with a firearm you need a shotgun with combo barrel. 1 field barrel and one rifled deer slayer barrel. Example Remington 870 combo. You can hunt most all game animals with that. Take a hunter safety course and find a mentor so you don't shot yourself or anyone else.


That's a good answer!!


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Henry.....Henry.....where art thou? Look at a Ruger American in 30.06.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

65mustang said:


> Henry.....Henry.....where art thou? Look at a Ruger American in 30.06.


That is a nice rifle. My son inlaw has one in .308 WIN


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> That is a nice rifle. My son inlaw has one in .308 WIN


All they really need is a nice laminated Boyd's stock.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hard to beat a late 1930's Mauser K98k in original military configuration.
There is a scout type scope mount that goes in place of the rear sight ramp with a simple roll pin instalation if you want a scope.

8MM Mauser is a hard round to beat, and the Peter Paul Mauser design reciever has been copied more than Colt's Model 1911.
The controlled round feed is a must for serious hunting rifles where an absolutely positive second shot is necessary. Such as dangerous game hunting.
Mine all work as smooth as silk.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

65mustang said:


> Henry.....Henry.....where art thou? Look at a Ruger American in 30.06.


That is a good answer, and a .30-06 Springfield; does a lot of things well.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hard to beat a late 1930's Mauser K98k in original military configuration.
> There is a scout type scope mount that goes in place of the rear sight ramp with a simple roll pin instalation if you want a scope.
> 
> 8MM Mauser is a hard round to beat, and the Peter Paul Mauser design reciever has been copied more than Colt's Model 1911.
> ...


Another good answer, and it does a lot of things well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd suggest a single shot .410 Start off harvesting squirrel and rabbit. Learn firearm maintenance.

Good luck @Henny_M


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'd suggest a single shot .410 Start off harvesting squirrel and rabbit. Learn firearm maintenance.
> 
> Good luck @Henny_M


I really like the .410 for farm security against critters after the chickens.
In fact, about 3 feet from me at this very moment is a Stoeger Uplander SXS double barrel .410. Since trouble in Chicken Alley usually happens in the dead of night and I'll be fumbling getting my robe on, I don't need to fumble for the shotgun too. 
That, and my Maglight stay ready to go.
She's loaded with Winchester 2.5" #4 birdshot. With a mixture of shot, slug, and buck shot in the butt cuff.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

65mustang said:


> Henry.....Henry.....where art thou? Look at a Ruger American in 30.06.


 You better have a lot of room to hunt. 30.06 travels a long ways even after a little brush contact. That is why some states are now requiring straight case rounds for hunting like the 350 and 450. 
Unless you are hunting out west a 308 would make much more sense. How many people shoot anything they hunt at 500 yards. Darn few. I would bet that in this state most deer are taken at less than 150 yards.
Easy shot for most 30-30's.

Ruger American in 308. Not much it can not take done at a range most hunt


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> You better have a lot of room to hunt. 30.06 travels a long ways even after a little brush contact. That is why some states are now requiring straight case rounds for hunting like the 350 and 450.
> Unless you are hunting out west a 308 would make much more sense. How many people shoot anything they hunt at 500 yards. Darn few. I would bet that in this state most deer are taken at less than 150 yards.
> Easy shot for most 30-30's.
> 
> ...


 I think Ruger makes a variation of their American in .450 Bushmaster and 350 Legend. The 30.06 can use reduced recoil loads, perfect for short range. I've used a 30.06 on all the Big Game Wyoming has to offer (when I can draw a tag) Antelope, Whitetails and Mule deer, Elk and 2 Moose. At ranges from 400 yds (the longest) to less than 50 yds. There ain't no flies on the .308, I have an LR-308. But when I want to go do some serious hunting I grab my model 70 in 30.06.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

65mustang said:


> I think Ruger makes a variation of their American in .450 Bushmaster and 350 Legend. The 30.06 can use reduced recoil loads, perfect for short range. I've used a 30.06 on all the Big Game Wyoming has to offer (when I can draw a tag) Antelope, Whitetails and Mule deer, Elk and 2 Moose. At ranges from 400 yds (the longest) to less than 50 yds. There ain't no flies on the .308, I have an LR-308. But when I want to go do some serious hunting I grab my model 70 in 30.06.


30-06 for many years was the long range shooter, and then you had your 30-30 for normal range hunting . Life was simple. Two of the rife arms that left with my second son were a 30-30 Marlin 336 and a Remington 700 30.06 he still uses them both he moved out on his own a18 college work Army now 45 . Those rifles have seen a lot of hunting.
Partly because of hunters using weapons that were just way over the top for hunting some states and areas are limiting you to the 350 and 450 type round straight wall they do not make near the pressures .


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Ruger Scout in .308, 18 inch version.


----------



## Henny_M (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks, everyone for all your inputs.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Henny_M said:


> I want to purchase a gun for hunting. Some of my friends insisted me to buy a gun and go hunting and that's fun. So, they suggested some good gun brands such as colt and Remington Outdoor. I have also done some research on the internet and studied blogs on some best gun brands. However, I seek your all suggestions to make the best decision in selecting one of the good brand guns with the model for hunting. All your suggestions are appreciated. Thanks for any inputs. Cheers


Well Henry, how about a Henry Rifle ?

It's going to be hard to find any 870's since they aren't being made at this time, at the height of a gun panic. Crazy times.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Well Henry, how about a Henry Rifle ?
> 
> It's going to be hard to find any 870's since they aren't being made at this time, at the height of a gun panic. Crazy times.


Another good inputs.


----------



## Henny_M (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for all your inputs


----------

